# What do points make?



## shouldbeinbed (21 Apr 2013)

yeah, yeah, everyone do their best Brucie impersonation.

Just wondering if the points we accrue for longevity and post count and whatver else actually redeem into anything - I'm hoping for access to a hidden forum where we can order a tailwind from the angels?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2013)

When you have collected 1,000,000 points, they can be redeemed for a new inner tube! If Shaun is a bit hard up that week, just PM me and I will send you one myself!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Apr 2013)

If you get to 1 000,000,000 points, you will get a free Parker Pen and a life insurance policy from Parky, seeing as you are surely going to croak it before you get to 1 000,000,000,000


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> When you have collected 1,000,000 points, they can be redeemed for a new inner tube! If Shaun is a bit hard up that week, just PM me and I will send you one myself!


So they're worth roughly the same as so-called 'frequent flyer' points, then? A bit like some 3rd-world currencies?


----------



## CafGriff (19 Aug 2013)

Be nice if they went to a jersey for a give away?


----------



## CafGriff (29 Aug 2013)

victor said:


> So they're worth roughly the same as so-called 'frequent flyer' points, then? A bit like some 3rd-world currencies?


 
WoW!! I'm Keyboard surfing with someonein Australia!!! Cool


----------



## Cycleops (29 Aug 2013)

victor said:


> So they're worth roughly the same as so-called 'frequent flyer' points, then?


 
Is that the same as mile high club points?


----------



## CafGriff (29 Aug 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Is that the same as mile high club points?


 
kknowing my luck I'll get as far as the foot of our hill ... on a bus!!
Hey Cycleops!! I'm glad you're on. I can't get this picture thing to work for my album corner!! I tried to download the 'connection thingie' like you said, but after 15 minutes of 'the little blue thing just spinning round' I'm afraid I gave up.
Should I try again. Are U really in Ghana??!


----------



## Cycleops (29 Aug 2013)

CafGriff said:


> kknowing my luck I'll get as far as the foot of our hill ... on a bus!!
> Hey Cycleops!! I'm glad you're on. I can't get this picture thing to work for my album corner!! I tried to download the 'connection thingie' like you said, but after 15 minutes of 'the little blue thing just spinning round' I'm afraid I gave up.
> Should I try again. Are U really in Ghana??!


 
Do you mean the SIR? I have just tried it and the download took just 20 secs. did you click on the first option SIR 2.3.1 Windows ( latest windows release). I am indeed in Ghana, can't you see the palm trees behind me in my avatar. Will be coming over to the UK to do some touring hopefully next month.


----------



## CafGriff (29 Aug 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Do you mean the SIR? I have just tried it and the download took just 20 secs. did you click on the first option SIR 2.3.1 Windows ( latest windows release). I am indeed in Ghana, can't you see the palm trees behind me in my avatar. Will be coming over to the UK to do some touring hopefully next month.


 
Cool!! I thought the trees were curtains. Ha!! 
I'll try the pictures again. and get back to you. I've also picked on 007 in the group for help this afternoon.
Thanks Hun.


----------

